# Costa Chic Lipstick Dupe Recs!?? :)



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hey everyone*
*I keep seeing peoples makeup collections and Costa Chic L/s always always stands out to me!*
*Something about it I just love*

*Does anyone know a good MAC Dupe for this color?*
*Thanks in advance everyone.*


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 10, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 10, 2008)

Moved to Recommendations


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 11, 2008)

Try Vegas Volt l/s. It's a coral color I think looks like Costa Chic, although I've never tried Costa Chic on. HTH


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

i think vegas volt is much brighter than CS
i think missy slimshine with sandy b lipstick would be a great alternative but it's more shiny (thats my opinion anyway!)


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys
I agree with glam8babe, I think vegas volt is much too orange and bright
but thanks so much for your suggestions

Yeah, glam8babe, I was thinking about using sandy b with something else to make the color, since sandy b isnt too too far off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankyou thankyou!


----------



## user79 (Jun 12, 2008)

Overrich lipstick but it was LE, but maybe you can find it in the CB or in swap.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

Ramblin Rose l/s(frosty coral pink)


----------



## bis (Jun 17, 2008)

I do not know if this helps, but in Europe you can still buy this color.


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know do you have this in US, but Max factors Colour collection shade 18 (Orange shine) is in my opinion pretty similar to MAC's Costa chic


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 17, 2008)

i did some comparison swatches in the euristocrats swatch thread

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-euristo...ch-08-a-90631/

for me sandy b was no where near costa chic. utterly frivolous was closer than sandy b, you'll see what i mean when you look at the swatches. 
you could always see if a european girl will do a cp for you. 
hth


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried getting a CP for Costa Chic and the girl told me it'd be about $40 altogether....

I want it. But not that bad.


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I tried getting a CP for Costa Chic and the girl told me it'd be about $40 altogether....

I want it. But not that bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats a lot of money! lipsticks here are £11 and standard postage wouldnt be more than £2 (today i sent a blusher to america and it cost me £1.50) so the most it would be is about $26. id do it but i dont know how to use paypal.


----------



## bis (Jun 18, 2008)

I could send it to you as well, but I am afraid the Euro/$ conversion isn't too great.


----------



## ppalada (Jun 18, 2008)

i think dior's rouge lipstick in 066 diorama is a verrry close match.


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 19, 2008)

I have Costa Chic and Overrich and they are worlds different. CC is a frost and Overich is a glaze. Vegas Volt is much much much more orange; CC is a true coral.


----------

